# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  HELP found an injured frog, what do I do?

## Mariel

Hello everyone, I'm a total ignorant on frogs and stuff, so I don't really know how to help this little guy out.

One of my dogs,a puppy, bit a frog and it has an injure on the left eye. I grabbed the little guy and left it in a quiet place while I searched how to help him out-  Reading in forums, they recommended to make a quiet and confortable place for it, so I did, I put a little shelter and something with water, not too deep, so it can relax. He moves his front legs fine, but the back ones don't have much strenght, I don't know how long was it since the little guy was bitten, pressumable 3 to 8 hours.  I left it in a part of the garden which my dogs never go to, since I have it fenced, but when I made the place for him, I saw there were some red ants on the dirt, my question is: should I just get him out of there? are the ants even better so he can eat them? should I try to put any kind of medicine on him?

He's a common frog, not too old. If you require pictures I'll provide them

Thanks in advence.

PS: the puppy is fine.

----------


## Lorykeet

So sorry to hear about the poor frog! Thanks for trying to help him. I'm no expert and can only repeat what I learned from reading forums like these (hopefully someone more experienced can reply soon), but it seems like with most injured frogs, people typically place damp paper towels in their tanks/containers rather than water. A clear plastic storage bin would be nice, several feet long, then you can keep and eye on him for now - and cover 3 sides of it to minimize stress so he'll feel safer. If he will let you put neosporin on his eye injury then go for it, but make sure it's the kind that has just plain ointment and NO pain reliever because that kills frogs. 

As for food, he probably is in shock and needs a good hiding place more than food right now - but you can try to provide him foods that can't get away quickly since he's not using his back legs, like earthworms or waxworms. You can fill a spray bottle with bottled springwater (not distilled), dechlorinated tap water (reptile dechlorinator, not the fish one) or even water from the pond he was living in before and spritz the area to keep it moist. A photo of the frog in his enclosure/current setup wouldn't hurt, and might give a better idea of how to help for the more experienced frog folks. 

Oh! And there are also little things to keep in mind, like making sure your hands are always wet before handling him so your salt and oils don't irritate his skin... so far it's great that you have him in a quiet place. I know this sounds like a lot, sorry if anything is written in a confusing way, typing on mobile!

----------

tgampper

----------


## Terry

Thanks for rescuing the frog! Here is a recommended treatment for eye injury:
Open a teramycin capsule (You can use one intended for fish, available at pet shop). Take just a pinch and place in 1/4 cup of distilled water. _Stir it very well_. Take a plastic eyedropper and suck up two or three drops. Then place the drop or so in the infected eye(s) of frog. Repeat this treatment once daily for 6-8 days, same time daily. After the treatment is over, leave frog in Hospital tank another week to observe and make sure the eye remains clear.  Incidentally, throw out the leftover teramycin water after every treatment. Make a fresh batch every day, and sterilize the eyedropper you have used. This will stop any cross/re-infection.

----------

Lorykeet

----------


## Mariel

Thanks everyone for your replies! It's a few days of having him and he's doing much better. He's using his back legs a bit more and he sure does have strenght. I don't think his eye can make it tho. I have asked a vet and said I could give him "Dermil" it's kind of a cream-medicine ( I think that's the medicine's name in spanish, not sure in english, but I can get you a pic if you want to).  I don't really know if he's eating, I can't have him inside the house because there's 5 cats living here, I would like some tips to get him to eat, you said earthworms would be nice? I'll try to fech him some.  I've noticed when I put him in deep water, he only floats on his " good " side, I don't know if that means something.  I'll keep the updates coming! http://imgur.com/a/f2rgc

----------


## Mariel

Thanks everyone for your replies! It's a few days of having him and he's doing much better. He's using his back legs a bit more and he sure does have strenght. I don't think his eye can make it tho. I have asked a vet and said I could give him "Dermil" it's kind of a cream-medicine ( I think that's the medicine's name in spanish, not sure in english, but I can get you a pic if you want to).  I don't really know if he's eating, I can't have him inside the house because there's 5 cats living here, I would like some tips to get him to eat, you said earthworms would be nice? I'll try to fech him some.  I've noticed when I put him in deep water, he only floats on his " good " side, I don't know if that means something.  I'll keep the updates coming! http://imgur.com/a/f2rgc

----------


## Mariel

Hey everyone, again. I feched an earth worm and placed it where he is. He noticed it, but didn't even try to eat it :/  I also tried to hold the worm with very little pliers, but didn't get any result. What should I do?

----------


## Lorykeet

> Hey everyone, again. I feched an earth worm and placed it where he is. He noticed it, but didn't even try to eat it :/  I also tried to hold the worm with very little pliers, but didn't get any result. What should I do?


Sorry about the late reply! Earlier I didn't even notice the flag of Argentina in your avatar, so when you said "common frog" I pictured something very different than the one in the photo. lol. He looks very strong and durable - has he eaten anything yet? Has his eye healed any better? Not a frog expert but he looks like one of these guys: http://chadwellanimalhospital.com/ar...og-care-sheet/ It sounds like they eat like American bullfrogs do - whatever will fit in their mouths that moves. You could probably give him any bug that's not poisonous or a weird color and he should eat it if he's hungry enough. Thanks again for trying, I too didn't have any luck trying to get my frog to eat worms. Try putting a grasshopper/cricket in there and giving him privacy, he may eat when you're not looking.

----------


## Terry

The injured  frog will take some time to heal. There isn't any way to tell how much damage was done to the eye. Be patient. Offer a variety of food every other day, worms and other kinds of insects. The frog looks healthy and would make a fine pet. Because of the injury, I would not recommend releasing him in the wild.

----------

